# Oh Cindy6755



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Look at this baby I know it's not a Malt but it's a baby.

This DOG - ID#A1109936 

Edited - forgot this little guy. MOCO - ID#A1108155 

Here are their pics. [attachment=43785ups.doc]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Maggie, I'm lost, I don't see a Poodle :blink: and who is Cindy :blink: oops, got it, she is a member..
Sorry, I just got confused a moment


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 16 2008, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671538


> Maggie, I'm lost, I don't see a Poodle :blink: and who is Cindy :blink: oops, got it, she is a member..
> Sorry, I just got confused a moment[/B]



I added a word doc that has their pics. Cindy does rescues for Southern Comfort Rescue I believe which includes S. FL.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671170<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hopefully they will get adopted or another rescue will get them because we are overloaded right now. We have 6 dogs on a transport right now coming from a puppymill in Mo. and have had 5 owner turn-ins this week! I will have 4 fosters after next weekend, and I can't take anymore.
I will post to other groups. Thank you I'll PM you my new cell phone number
Cindy


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671618


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671170





> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hopefully they will get adopted or another rescue will get them because we are overloaded right now. We have 6 dogs on a transport right now coming from a puppymill in Mo. and have had 5 owner turn-ins this week! I will have 4 fosters after next weekend, and I can't take anymore.
> I will post to other groups. Thank you I'll PM you my new cell phone number
> Cindy
> 
> [/B]



Cindy, I remember when you first started rescue and now look at you! I know the feeling about being overwhelmed. It is in every rescue now.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (kab @ Nov 26 2008, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=678142


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671618





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671170





> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hopefully they will get adopted or another rescue will get them because we are overloaded right now. We have 6 dogs on a transport right now coming from a puppymill in Mo. and have had 5 owner turn-ins this week! I will have 4 fosters after next weekend, and I can't take anymore.
> I will post to other groups. Thank you I'll PM you my new cell phone number
> Cindy
> 
> [/B]



Cindy, I remember when you first started rescue and now look at you! I know the feeling about being overwhelmed. It is in every rescue now.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, we are all overwhelmed and really hurting for donations, hopefully things will start turning around, so we can save some more.
Cindy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 27 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=678311


> QUOTE (kab @ Nov 26 2008, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=678142





> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 16 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671618





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Nov 15 2008, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671170





> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Hopefully they will get adopted or another rescue will get them because we are overloaded right now. We have 6 dogs on a transport right now coming from a puppymill in Mo. and have had 5 owner turn-ins this week! I will have 4 fosters after next weekend, and I can't take anymore.
> I will post to other groups. Thank you I'll PM you my new cell phone number
> Cindy
> 
> [/B]



Cindy, I remember when you first started rescue and now look at you! I know the feeling about being overwhelmed. It is in every rescue now.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, we are all overwhelmed and really hurting for donations, hopefully things will start turning around, so we can save some more.
Cindy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hopefully with the Season of Giving coming up....the donations will start to come in.

Bless you for what you do.

:grouphug:


----------

